# Cloupor Mini



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Any vendors registered here who has the cloupor mini 30w.
A friend is interested and doesn't want to wait for snail mail from overseas.

Thanks.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/4/15)

Mob have some


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Thanks Sir Vape. Will make a turn there. 

Edit: You sure? I just checked and couldn't find it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks Sir Vape. Will make a turn there.
> 
> Edit: You sure? I just checked and couldn't find it.



https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/cloupor-mini-30w-mod/


----------



## LandyMan (5/4/15)

We do as well, and on special with the Atlantis.
www.vapescape.co.za


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Thanks @LandyMan 
Will have a look 

Thanks Uncle Rob for the link. Dunno how I missed it....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

@LandyMan and @Sir Vape , could you give me shipping costs to Sasolburg please. I need to give my friend some totals so he can make up his mind.

Thanks.


----------



## LandyMan (5/4/15)

@zadiac, R99


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

@zadiac
I think Vapeking may also have them. I know they had them a while back


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Silver said:


> @zadiac
> I think Vapeking may also have them. I know they had them a while back



Nope the Vape King stock is on it's way any day now.


----------



## zadiac (6/4/15)

Thanks Landyman. Will give him the info.


----------



## Sir Vape (6/4/15)

zadiac said:


> @LandyMan and @Sir Vape , could you give me shipping costs to Sasolburg please. I need to give my friend some totals so he can make up his mind.
> 
> Thanks.




Sasolburg would usually be R120 but we are running a special http://www.ecigssa.co.za/happy-easter-free-shipping-sir-vape.t10375/ so it would actually work out to R45 for shipping


----------



## zadiac (6/4/15)

Thanks for the replies. I sent him the details and he now has to make up his mind what he wants to do.


----------

